# Outer Planar High! We're gone! (OOC Thread)



## Robbert Raets (Mar 19, 2003)

"Welcome to _Sigil Public High School_, youngladies and gentlebeings. I am you headmaster, *the Principal*. With a few exceptions, this is your first year here, so I will explain our regulations to you. There will be no Fighting, Back-Stabbing, Smiting or Name-Calling. No-one here is above anyone else, except the Faculty and myself, of course. Here, you are all Students, and will respond when adressed as such. Any violations must be reported to the nearest available Teacher, and if you are found guilty or wanting, your parents will be informed and you risk expulsion from this fine establishment." 

Okay, a few people have expressed interest in this over at _General RPG Discussion_, and the amount of players should probably be limited to 5-8. If you want in, post a (short) character concept. First to Third level, minor Templates are allowed, as are _Savage Species_ Leveled Monsters. Godlings might be k3wl, but I may have to take some power away from the _Deities & Demigods_ template.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 19, 2003)

So how wacky can the concepts be?  Nihilistic Depressed Teenage Celestial (Chaotic Neutral)?  Love-child of Drizzt and some random Succubus who seduced him?  "Rebellious" Demon who would just like to help people for a change?

Of course, the drizzt's half fiend daughter would have like an ECL of 50 or something.

But I'm in.  I'll take any of the above if I can.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 19, 2003)

Now this is just wicked.  I'd like in, if I may... 

I was thinking, perhaps, of an insolent young Helldrake... 

Alternatively, if that's just a litte too over the top, perhaps the illegitimate Tiefling child of the Factol of the Mercykillers?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 19, 2003)

I like mr. Sixchan's first concept and mr. Eternal's second. Go with those!


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 20, 2003)

Workin' on a conccept  (dang finals).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 20, 2003)

Ooh, I'm in! 

Current Idea: A philosopher-oriented type Pit Fiend named Machiavelli...need I say more?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2003)

HEHE... Cheerleader Slut?  High School Magic Nerd?  Classic Jock? not-so-reformed street kid?

1st one would be Aasimar sorc or bard.  2nd would be Human or Elven Wizard, third would be Human or Half-orc Barbarian/Fgtr.  4th would be Halfling rogue.

Now to decide which would be most fun...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2003)

Balor who has way to much of an independent streak (CN), and hasnt't eally gotten the hang of torturing people properly yet.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 20, 2003)

Mr. Furryfoot, mr. Kalanyr - there's no Pit Fiend or Balor in _Savage Species_. You gonna convert it down yourself?

Mr. Sixchan - Actually, you could just play Drizzt's daughter as a simple first-level Succubus, if you like. 

Okay, we're up to six!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2003)

Sure, I'll give it a go, post what I come up with tomorrow.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 20, 2003)

Sure thing, i'll take a look and i'll hopefully get a rough draft this afternoon.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, after dredging up _entirely_ too much of the old Planescape materiel from my 2nd Edition Portable Hole, I've come across an interesting angle.  With your permission, I'd like to modify my concept: the _Legitimate_ orphan son of the Former Factols of the Mercykillers (Tiefling) and Takers (Human Prime) - both of whom were Mazed by the Lady of Pain, bless her.



I could really have a lot of fun with this kid, with a heritage like that.  

Whadda ya think?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 20, 2003)

I guess it's okay, mr. Eternal, but be warned that my Planescape knowledge is limited; I'll have to search the web for the philosophy/faction meanings. (Tho there was this nice article with Prestige Classes in Dragon some time ago.)


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *I guess it's okay, mr. Eternal, but be warned that my Planescape knowledge is limited; I'll have to search the web for the philosophy/faction meanings. (Tho there was this nice article with Prestige Classes in Dragon some time ago.) *





That's ok; I really don't know what the 'current state of affairs' regarding the factions of Sigil in 3e would be... and in a game that's intended to be more satirical than serious, I don't see any reason to worry about it.  I was more interested in his background because of the kind of character it would make him than anything else.  I believe that the Faction Prestige class article would be more than enough to give you some idea about the direction I was thinking of.

Basically, I'm thinking of (in Not Another Teen Movie type terms):  Mr. Perfect meets The Popular Arrogant Jock, with a little bit of lawful evil sprinkled in for flavor.

Should be fun.  

_Edited out references to cabbages, monkeys & Gilligan's Island, in the interests of political correctness._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 15, 2003)

*Whistles*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2003)

well mr principal, you posting creation rules or we just ad-libbing?  I think that's what everyone was waiting for, I now it's what I was waiting for.
Everyone's allready posted their concept... Assuming they're still interested.  I am.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 16, 2003)

Creation rules? Anything goes. Standard Ability rolls, (Effective) Character Level 3. Just put a nice twist on your cliches, m'kay?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 16, 2003)

Is there still room in this?

If so, I'll play the Zenythri (like an Assimar or Tiefling, only lawful) hall monitor.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay. Just write something up and post it here!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 18, 2003)

Craeleric: Male Zenythri Rogue 1/Fighter 1;  ECL 3; Medium Outsider; HD 1d6+1d10+4;  HP 16; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Masterwork Chain Shirt); Atk +7 Melee (2d6+8, _+1 Greatsword_) or +6 melee (1d4+5, dagger) or +6 melee (1d6+5 subdual, sap), or +3 ranged (1d8+1, Mighty [Str 12] composite longbow), or +3 ranged touch (2d4, Holy Water);  SA True Strike, Sneak Attack +1d6; SQ Elictricty Resistance 5, Fire Resistance 5, Sonic Resistance 5, Outsider traits, Traps;  AL LN; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 20, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 5.

Skills (Bonus/Ranks) and Feats : Intimidate +1/4, Listen +4/4, Perform (Poetry) +1/4.5, Search +3/4, Sense Motive +4/4, Spot +4/4, Knowledge: The Planes +1/2; Iron Will, Power Attack
Possessions: Masterwork chain shirt, explorer’s outfit, _+1 Greatsword_ (“Long Arm of the Law”), manacles, 10 sheets parchment, signal whistle, sap (“Short Arm of the Law”), Mighty [Str 12] Composite Longbow; Backpack containing 1 piece of chalk, flint and steel, 2 flasks of holy water, vial of ink, inkpen, whetstone.


Zenythri traits: +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, -2 Cha; +2 Balance, +2 Intuit Direction;  True Strike 1/day; Electricity, Fire, and Sonic resitance 5; ECL +1.  From Monster Manual 2.


It's not easy being a hall moniter in a high school where the sort of scuffles you're expected to break up involve demonlings and archons-to-be.  Craeleric hails from the town of Delon-Estin Oti on Mechanus, where his parents were affluent enough to send him to Outer Planar High.  He feels rather uncomfortable in the inherently chaotic enviorment of the high school, but he does his own part to keep order, even if it means busting a few heads.  _Especially_ if it involves busting a few heads.  But as long as you obey the rules of the school within his sight, he has no problem with you.

Being the sort of person he is, Craeleric doesn't have many friends, and he spends his off-duty time writing poetry.  Really, really bad poetry.  He tells no one about his hobby, thinking that Art is something to be done in private.

By "Standard Ability rolls" I assumed you meant 4d6 drop the lowest.

Edit: We gonna get a rogue's gallery thread?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 21, 2003)

Vanedri 
Male Solar 3 ECL 3 
Medium Outsider (Good)
HD 2d8+4 (16 hp) 
Init: +1 Dex 
Speed: 50 ft, Fly 50' (good) 
AC: 14 (+3 Natural, +1 Dex)
Atk:  Masterwork Greatsword +4 Melee;    
        Masterwork Mty (+1)  Composite Longbow +4 Ranged
        Melee AB: +3
        Ranged AB: +3

Dmg: Greatsword: 2d6+1  
         Longbow: 1d8+1 
SA: -
SQ: Spellike Abilities, Resistance (Acid,Cold,Electricity 5),SR 11
Skills: (All at 4 ranks)
Concentration +6 
Escape Artist +5 
Hide +5
Knowledge (Religion) +6
Listen +8
Move Silently +5
Search +6
Sense Motive +8
Spellcraft  +6
Spot +8
Feats: Improved Maneuvrability 
Alignment: CG
Fort:+4 Ref:+3 Will: +6
Abilities: Str 12 Dex 13 Con 14 Int 14 Wis 18 Cha 18 (Mods: +2 Dex,+4 Wis and +4 Cha, +2 Int)

Spellike Abilities: Constant - See Invisibilty, Detect Evil as a 2nd level sorceror. 


Possessions: Masterwork Greatsword, Masterwork Composite Longbow, 20 Arrows, Whetstone,Scholar's Outfit,Vial of Ink,Inkpen,10 Sheets of Parchment,Backpack

Edit- Changed gender , Personality in the next 3 or so days kinda busy atm, my apologies


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2003)

Decided to go with a Martial Artist babe.

Arin Tilfner
LN Human Female Monk 3

STR: 18 DEX: 16 CON: 13 INT: 12 WIS: 16 CHA: 15

HP: 24 AC: 16
Saves: FORT: +4 REF: +6 WILL: +6
Init: 7

Bab: 2
Attacks: +7(1d6+4 damage, Unarmed)

Skills(Total/Ranks): Perform(+12/7), Diplomacy(+9/7), Hide(+10/7), Listen(+10/7), Move Silently(+10/7), Tumble(+10/7)

Feats: Skill Focus(Perform), Improved Initiative, W.Focus(Unarmed)

Languages: Common, Abyssal, Celestial

Equipment: 
Bracelets of Armour+1 (1000)
Necklace of Resistance +1 (1000)
Everburning Torch (90)
Monks Outfit (Start)
3 Courtiers Outfits (90)
2 Nobles Outfits (150)
Travellers Outfit (1)
Explorers Outfit (10)
Jewelry (100)
Signet Ring (5)
50 Candles (5)
Backpack (2)
Potion of Love(150)
Manacles (15)
50' Silk rope (10)
9 sheets parchement (1.8)
2  Inkpens(.2)
2 vials of Ink (16)
64 GP

Arin is a street kid who had to learn more than one way to look after herself.  She has become adept at using her good looks, street-smarts, and powerful kick to keep herself out of trouble.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 22, 2003)

We don't need a rogue's gallery, I like to have all the OOC stuff in one place. And if anyone thinks I'm moving too slow or dodge-y, I am currently suffering from a very annoying and distracting middle-ear infection....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the ear infection, those things are nasty.  

Backround posted, and changed the equipemnt (I had the gold of a 2nd level character instead of a 3rd).

edit:  I've been meaning to ask- what can we expect from this game, other than a lot of amusement?   Any thing you can say this is going to be like?  Buffy?  Harry Potter on LSD?  Scooby Doo with Balors? Ruh Roh!

Edit #2: My 2 cents on the solar advancement thing- using the Trumpet Archon from savage species as an example, I don't think it's overpowered if you take away the spells.  Solars seem to have caster level equal to HD-2, anyway, so (once again using the trumpet archon as an example) you shouldn't have those yet anyway.   Just my thoughts, anywho.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry for missing this.  I'll have something by tomorrow.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 23, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Edit #2: My 2 cents on the solar advancement thing- using the Trumpet Archon from savage species as an example, I don't think it's overpowered if you take away the spells.  Solars seem to have caster level equal to HD-2, anyway, so (once again using the trumpet archon as an example) you shouldn't have those yet anyway.   Just my thoughts, anywho. *




Hmm, Yeah probably, not sure if HD-2 works though (Ghaele and Archon both have more caster level than HD), but I'll remove the cleric level.

Edit- Had Caster Level and HD back to front making me look crazy.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

All those celestials have such high ECLs!  However, since I was playing a gothic Celestial before, I thought "Why not play a kind-hearted succubus?".  So now I guess I'm playing the high-school slut.  My character will be having a lot more sex in her high school than I ever had...

Alural Ustyteen
CG Succubus level 3 

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 17 (+3)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 8 (-1)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 23 (+6)

Numbers:
HP:14
BAB: +2
Fort: +5
Ref: +6
Will: +4
AC: 16

Resistances:
Acid - 5
Cold - 5
Electricity - 5
Fire - 5
Poison - Immunity

Skills:
Bluff, 5/11
Escape Artist, 5/8
Knowledge: Local, 5/4
Disguise, 5/11
Move Silently, 5/8
Hide, 5/8
Ride, 5/8

Feats:
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Whip
Weapon Focus: Whip
Endurance

Stuff:
Alternate Forms - Human, Elven, Tiefling
Telepathy 100ft.
Tounges
{clairaudience/clairvoyance 
darkness
desecrate
detect good
detect thoughts
doom
suggestion} 1/day each

Stuff:
Whip +1 (2301)
Altered Desmodus Harness (i.e. Bondage Gear) (20)
379 GP


Alural is the School bike.  Where the other "kids" might have good looks, Alural has that sexual charm that makes her virtually irresistable.  And since she has decided that the life of a happy--and very free--hooker is preferable to 'seductive serial killer', she is more than happy to spread the love around.  Of course, her personal S&M fetish shows her "dark roots".  
A carefree, kind-hearted evil being with sex-on-the-brain like Alural is welcome in any highschool, particularly in the bathrooms and the Janitor's closet.

NOTE: With an extra +2 to intelligence, Alural should have a 10 INT, but I didn't feel that it fitted with the character.  After all, she's meant to be the Dumb Bimbo, right?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 23, 2003)

I will definately be stealing from _Buffy_ for adventure ideas 

But beware the sillyness. I'm not gonna pull any punches when it comes to sillyness. Expect nascent fiends to explode during ethics class, Succubus Cheerleaders to sleep with the entire Chess Club (at once), Nihilst Xaos Goths, Elminster as Guest Teacher....


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Succubus Cheerleaders to sleep with the entire Chess Club (at once)*




I guess Alural is in the Cheerleading Team, right?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 23, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I guess Alural is in the Cheerleading Team, right? *




With 23 Charisma?! Is this a trick question?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 25, 2003)

Okay, people, it's time to sign up for your classes; Currently available are:
- _Ethics & Morality_ by Lady Reaver;
- _Histories_ by Dr. Bernard Nosferatu;
- _Etiquette & Diplomacy_ by Mr. Brian Wafe;
- _Craft_ by 'Ironbender' G'Zak and 'Treefriend' Flenndor;
- _Prime Material Studies_ by 'Good Boy' F'Donaw;
- _Tongues_ by Miss 'Polyglot' Polly;
- _Omniversal Religion_ by His Papal Highness Bob II;
- _Basic Arcana_ by Mrs. Mithrandir;
- _Planography_ by Mrs. Gorgon;
- _Tactical Studies_ by Prof. Gary Rules;
- _Mortal Cultures_ by Mr. Brian Wafe;
- _Donuts & Delicacies_ by Medium Rary;

P.E. consists of
 **Martial Prowess*
 **Gravity Defiance*
 **Cross-Planar Running*
 **Elemental Survival Skills*
P.E. teachers are Coach Ferru, Assistant Coach BoneRender and Davan Lighthead

Extracurricular activities are as follows:
Abyssal Football;
SPHSB _Olidammara's Lament_;
Arborean Botanist Club
Heavenly Choir
the Chessmasters of Limbo

feel free to post ideas for classes, activities and teachers yourself.


----------



## Sixchan (Apr 25, 2003)

How many classes do students have to pick?

Hmm...Okay, given an 8 in inteligence, Alural would need to pick horrendously easy subjects...like _Tounges_.  Oh, and I guess _Ethics & Morality_ shouldn't be any problem.  Just write down everything she wouldn't do...

Hmm...I'll pick the rest when I know how many I need.

As for other subjects:

_Planar Geography_ - Ms. Carta Graff
_Meta-Physics_ - (can't think of a name)

Oh, and shouldn't _Donuts and Delicacies_ be taught be Miss Monita Cook?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 25, 2003)

Lets see what would a Solar do ? 

Ethics & Morality 
Prime Material Studies
Tongues 
Omniversal Religion 
Basic Arcana 
Planography 
P.E (Martial Prowess)

Extracurricular
Arborean Botanist Club
Heavenly Choir
the Chessmasters of Limbo


----------



## The Goblin King (Apr 25, 2003)

Is material from Forgotten Realms allowed?  I was thinking of a gnomish cleric working towards the Techpriest PrC.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 28, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *How many classes do students have to pick?*




I'd say six to eight covers it.

*



			Oh, and shouldn't Donuts and Delicacies be taught be Miss Monita Cook? 

Click to expand...


*
Well, there's more than likely more than one teacher for every class, so... sure!



			
				The Goblin King said:
			
		

> *Is material from Forgotten Realms allowed?  I was thinking of a gnomish cleric working towards the Techpriest PrC. *




Sure, why not?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 29, 2003)

Ethics and Morality
Tactical Studies
(P.E)Martial Prowess
Prime Material Studies
Planography
Mortal Cultures

Extracurricular:
Heading "The Inevitables" (as he calls them), the school hall monitors.  If it wasn't a police-like organization with a massive bureaucracy _before_ Craeleric came, he's damned if it's not going to be one by the time he leaves it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Tongues
Planography
Tactical Studies
Etiquette & Diplomacy
Prime Material Studies
(P.E)Martial Prowess
(P.E)Cross-Planar Running

Extracuricular:
Fight Club, Exotic Dance, Debate.


----------



## Sixchan (May 1, 2003)

Okay,

Tounges
Ethics & Moralities
Histories
Mortal CUltures
Planography
Prime Material Studies

Not that she's going to pass anything except Tounges...


----------



## The Goblin King (May 1, 2003)

Dewey Muhldra
3rd level Cleric of Gond
Neutral

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 11 (+0)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 18 (+4)
Cha: 8 (-1)

HP: 16
BAB: +2
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will: +7

Domains: Craft, Metal

Concentration 7, +7
Crafts: weaponsmithing 7, +11
Knowledge: Mathematics 7, +9
Knowledge: Religion 7, +9

Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Skill Focus(Crafts: weaponsmithing)*
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Gnome Hooked Hammer**
Weapon Focus: Gnome Hooked Hammer**
*virtual feat from Craft domain
** virtual feat from Metal domain

Level 0 spells: Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Mending, Resistance
Level 1 spells: Magic Stone, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon^
Level 2 spells: Bulls Strength, Heat Metal^
^domain spells

Classes:
Omniversal Religion
Crafts
Planography
Histories
Tactical Studies
Mathematics: _This class focuses on solution of equations and computation.  The professor is a modron who some say has gone rogue. ((sorry, can't think of a funny name))  Students in this class are allowed time on the schools analytical engine._

Extracurricular activities:
Chess Club
Vice President of Role-playing Games Club.  His best friend Tom Olam jr. created the club.  Dewey is creating a program for the analytical engine which will handle combat.  Right now its only a box of punch cards but it should be finished by the time he graduates.
Underground Exploration League.  Not an official club.  A loose group who try and map the tunnels under the school.  It is unknown who carved the labyrinth which Outer Planar High rests upon.  The tunnels seem to be far older which suggests that the school was built on existing ruins.  Parts of it are used by the staff and custodians but most of it is sealed off.  Mapping is difficult due to the fact that large sections of the underground are repeating ten by ten identical rooms.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 1, 2003)

This game looks neat!  Is there still space available for new players?


----------



## Dark Eternal (May 2, 2003)

Sorry I've been so late getting back here - I hadn't been able to spend much time online for the past few weeks.  If I haven't forfeited my slot, I can have my character background and stats up before monday.  I think he'd be the sadistic arrogant jock type.  A definate place on the Abyssal Football team's offense...


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 9, 2003)

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> *Mathematics: This class focuses on solution of equations and computation.  The professor is a modron who some say has gone rogue. ((sorry, can't think of a funny name))  Students in this class are allowed time on the schools analytical engine.*




Heh.... Not bad, especially in combination with a gnomish tinker-priest.



> *Underground Exploration League.  Not an official club.  A loose group who try and map the tunnels under the school.  It is unknown who carved the labyrinth which Outer Planar High rests upon.  The tunnels seem to be far older which suggests that the school was built on existing ruins.  Parts of it are used by the staff and custodians but most of it is sealed off.  Mapping is difficult due to the fact that large sections of the underground are repeating ten by ten identical rooms. *




WHOA! You didn't tell me you're a telepath!

Okay, so Dark Eternal and Dark Nemesis make the number of players six, so we can get started. I've got some nice ideas, but do you want a 'pilot' where your character get to meet each other, or should we assume there's some other way you're connected?


----------



## The Goblin King (May 9, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> WHOA! You didn't tell me you're a telepath!
> 
> Okay, so Dark Eternal and Dark Nemesis make the number of players six, so we can get started. I've got some nice ideas, but do you want a 'pilot' where your character get to meet each other, or should we assume there's some other way you're connected? *




Not telepathic, I am just following _The Rules_.  You know, the one that states whenever there is a magical/outerworldly/strange school there must be secret underground steam tunnels nearby. 

I'm usually not too keen on 'pilot' episodes.  I like to jump right into the action.  But I'll go along with whatever the rest of the group wants.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2003)

don't really matter to me, There's benefits to both.  I'll vote for a Pilot though.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 10, 2003)

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not telepathic, I am just following The Rules.  You know, the one that states whenever there is a magical/outerworldly/strange school there must be secret underground steam tunnels nearby. *




Anyone here read _The Tough Guide to Fantasy Land_?  Mocks fantasy cliches in guidebook form.  Talks about The Rules a lot, and refers to the adventure as a "tour"- i.e, "at some point during your tour, you will meet a young page- in reality, it is a disguised prince or princess." etc.

Anyway, I could go either way.  It would be easy enough to go through the list of characters and say "I think X of person Y," just to establish things.  Considering the likely personality clashes between characters, though, if you want us working _together_ perhaps a pilot would be best.


----------



## Sixchan (May 10, 2003)

Go for the pilot episode.  I always find meeting more enjoyable than "So you're all sitting in the tavern..." intros.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 19, 2003)

Mr. Nemesis? Mr. Eternal? PC stats please?


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 27, 2003)

Hello? Is anyone still interested or should I start recruiting for Madams & Mavericks?


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2003)

I'm still hangin around, waiting for something to happen... last I knew we were waiting for 2 more PCs..


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 27, 2003)

What Jemal said.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 28, 2003)

Y'know, I think I'll just start an IC thread tonight or tomorrow, and we'll see how many players are left. I can always re-recruit (I hope!!)


----------



## Sixchan (May 28, 2003)

Still here, but only just.  Luckily my absence didn't seem to affect much. *shrugs*


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 28, 2003)

Okay. I hope Goblin King is still there?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 28, 2003)

The last time the Goblin King posted was to this thread, and alas, he has no e-mail on his profile.

Looking forward to starting, though.


----------



## The Goblin King (May 29, 2003)

Present. 

Although I am no longer sure how much time I can devote to this thread.  Just today I was promoted to a new position at my work.  Also, the new MechwarriorarK Age expansion was released today.  Plastic crack that stuff is.  Sometimes I wish I had never started.


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 29, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51780

Okay, we're good to go. Try to post some fluff about arriving in Sigil, and good luck to Goblin King on kicking the Hobbit


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 29, 2003)

Huzzah!  Beginning!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

I hope Jemal will be back soon. Meanwhile, I'm coming up with classmates for you.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 3, 2003)

Huzzah!  Classmates!

(y'all sensing a theme here?  )


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

No Jemal, Dark Eternal or Dark Nemesis  Shame.

Oh well, show must go on!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *No Jemal, Dark Eternal or Dark Nemesis  Shame.
> 
> Oh well, show must go on! *




Does this mean that you are recruiting?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Does this mean that you are recruiting? *




I can squeeze in one or two characters. What do you want to play?


----------



## The Goblin King (Jun 11, 2003)

My apologies for the movie rip off.  I couldn't think of anything else.  Feel free to dock xp.  Unless you thought it was an homage.  In which case I planned it that way from the beginning!  Yay for me!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

sorry 'bout the dissapearing acts, I've been away for the last few weeks, trying to get to computers anywhere i could, and haven't managed very many updates/posts.  I just got home and I'ld still like to play if you'll have me.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

Okay, Jermal, get crackin! I suppose Arin would be in PE as well, right?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

yep, and I'm on my way to crack now...
um, that didn't sound right...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

BTW, should I just post myself 'showing up' or wait for you to throw me in or what?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, two fools plugging up a yugoloth they nearly killed is probably going to draw your attention, so go ahead.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2003)

Fools?  Us?  The celestial has 18 wisdom!  

Seriously, though, I should proboably have taken the -4 penalty and dealt subdual... it's not like my to-hit bonus wasn't big enough anyway, what with _True Strike_.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 12, 2003)

I figured the Mezroloth could take a punch with his DR. Then I remembered you had a magical greatsword...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 12, 2003)

No one outruns the _Long Arm of the Law!_


----------



## The Goblin King (Jun 21, 2003)

blarg.  if I don't respond for two days its because I'm probably too dead from work to post.  just go on without me.  I'll have to catch up with you cats on monday because I can't think right now.  sorry.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 28, 2003)

Been kinda busy last week. No reply yet?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey. This is so rad. 

Any space for new players? (Sorry if I'm intruding.)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 17, 2003)

Not much has happened these past few months. 

There's always room, but if the story isn't moving...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 17, 2003)

Want me to make something? And just see what goes down? 

_Edit:_ I went ahead and made something for you to peruse.

	Marcus, the Singer of Himinborg - Male Winged Human Bard 1; CR 2; Medium-size monsterous humanoid; HD 2d6+0; HP 9; Init +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Imp Init); Spd 30ft, fly 50ft average; AC 14 (touch 14, flat-footed 10); Atk +1 Melee (1d8 19-20/x2, longsword) or +4 Ranged (1d6 x2 30ft, javelin); SA Bardic Music (Inspire Courage, Countersong, Fascinate), Bardic Knowledge (+2); SQ Bonus feat at 1st level, +4 Skill points at 1st level, +1 Skill point at all levels after; AL CG; SV Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 12 Dex 18 Con 10 Int 13 Wis 10 Cha 15.

	Skills: Perform (Harp, Opera, Lute, Pan Pipes, Dancing) +6 (+8 /w MW harp), Tumble +8, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Gather Information +6, Disguise +6, Diplomacy +6.

	Feats: Improved Initative, Expertise.

	Languages: Common, Celestial.

	Spells Per Day: 0/0; known 0th- Prestidigation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound.

	Posessions: Longsword, javelin (10), masterwork harp, 25gp.

	XP: 0.

Himinborg, BTW, is the main population center of Ysgard.


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 18, 2003)

::hanging around with a sheepish expression::

I can't tell if this thread is still open and recruiting or not...

I'd like to maybe be in it, but if there's no room, this'll still be really cool to watch.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 22, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Himinborg, BTW, is the main population center of Ysgard.  *




I don't get it.


----------



## Feathercircle (Aug 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't get it. *




Himinborg is where his character is from...  it says so on the top of his character information.

Now that you're back...   could you possibly find room in the thread for one more player?  Especially since some of your players seem to have gone missing...

It's late here and I just got back from an orchestra concert, but I can probably post a character writeup by tommorrow night, if you're willing to take me.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 24, 2003)

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> *
> ...... but I can probably post a character writeup by tommorrow night, if you're willing to take me. *




Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2003)

/me waves. I'm still around just haven't seen anything happening meriting a post.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 5, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Marcus, the Singer of Himinborg - Male Winged Human Bard 1





Okay, lessee if I can work that one in!


----------

